# [SOLVED] Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed



## Zaggy7 (Feb 20, 2010)

I had to reformat the HD and I have installed a copy of Windows XP pro that I have. It’s all good except the drivers for the wireless. I have ethernet connection but not wireless. Device Manager tells me that it is missing drivers for the Network Controller, PCI Modem and Video Controller. Each one wants an installation disk which I don't have. Since I am not sure manufacturer or model of these devices I don’t know what to download. I’m not sure how to make the computer tell me that information.

The information I have for these three devices is this:
Network Controller PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_03121468&REV_02\4&139E449D&0&18FO

PCI Modem PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2486&SUBSYS_4C21134D&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&FE

Video Controller PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4C57&SUBSYS_012A1028&REV_00\4&2EEAE0A0&0&0008


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

Visit DELL's Web Site and under Support and Drivers, find drivers for you laptop.
You can either enter serial number or model of your laptop,
or you can navigate and find drivers for your laptop...

DELL drivers and Support

Keep us posted...


----------



## Zaggy7 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed*

Hey, I'm glad to be here. I'm learning a lot, the hard way.
I have found two of the three drivers and am making progress. I still can't find the Network Controller. It is not listed on the Dell Drivers webpage. 
I ran the free version of "Driver Robot" and halfdone.com and I think the manufacturers are Broadcom and Ambit. I've tried searching their websites without much luck yet. Ideas are appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed*

The Service Tag # on that Dell should take you directly to the downloads for your machine.


----------



## Zaggy7 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed*

Thanks for the response.
Indeed it should, but of the 14 downloads listed, none of them match what I beleive to be my network controller. It is possible it uses a driver with a different brand name? I admit I am out of my realm of knowledge at this point. I'm attaching the device list generated by half.com. Do you need my service tag number? Is that safe to post?


----------



## Zaggy7 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed*

Preblem resolved, I think.
In frustration, I paid the $30 and purchased the full version of Driver Whiz and ran the scan. It found the devices with no drivers AND showed the sites to get the drivers. Strangely enough it took me to the Gateway website (my computer is a Dell) and had me download the driver Broadcom Wireless Driver Version 4.170.25.12. After installing that, it now works beautifully!
Thanks guys for responding to my posts.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Dell Laptop C640 wireless drivers needed*

I am sorry that you have to pay $30 to solve your problem :/
But hey, it is solved now 
You better keep the driver on HDD in future.

I will mark this thread as solved!

If you ever need help again, you know where you can find us!


----------

